# Rebuild help



## Joshua Stephens (May 31, 2020)

Hey my dad bought this 1948 Farmall Cub several years ago to retire and got the engine and transmission reworked and started reassembling it so much that he didn't get it to start but then he lost interest and now his mind isn't what it once was. I planning to try to finish building it and get it going but this is more than I have ever done. Not real sure where to start. Anyone have any advice on how to get started?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

First thing I'd do would be to get a series of manuals. Owners manual, Parts manual and a repair manual. You could probably make some sense of the parts with the first two, to start with. Looks like you have an abundance of front wheels, maybe there are many more duplicate parts in the inventory, and perhaps a few missing ones as well. Time to do some sorting!


----------



## Joshua Stephens (May 31, 2020)

Ok thanks. Where are the best places to get those manuals?


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

I assume you want to rebuild it for sentimental purposes since pops started the job, right?

The reason makes all the difference in decision to move forward. 

As suggested, start sorting parts to see what you have and more importantly, what you dont have. I would divide it up by:

Wheels
Suspension
Steering parts and tie rods
Electrical
3pt lift system
Seat
Hydraulic system
Fenders, hood, floorboards, dash surround etc

A lot of work, but would be cool to ride when done


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I found reprint manuals for my old deere on ebay. They even had all the specialty parts manuals for the deere loader on it.


----------



## Joshua Stephens (May 31, 2020)

Hey I appreciate the advice. I will start looking. Thanks


----------

